
Ask HN: PHP or Go? - joxwi
Hi!
I would like to know if it is currently more worthwhile to learn PHP or Go.  Currently I have a relatively profound knowledge in Java Spring and would like to learn a new language to broaden my backend development skills.
Go looks very interesting to me and impresses with the number of cool projects written in the language.  PHP on the other hand seems to me more like a foundation that you need as a backend developer.  What do you think, if you had to decide?<p>I am also open for other tips.<p>Thanks a lot in advance.
======
ironmagma
I think Go is more foundational. If you can understand Go, you’ll mostly be
able to learn PHP without problem; learning PHP is mostly endurance sport, via
trial and error of using the builtins which are fairly unintuitive purely
because of bad design. A strict PHP linter will speed up the process
significantly though. Go is more like C on easy mode, but because C is so
close to the kernel, you’ll likely learn a lot about Unix and the data
structures by learning Go.

~~~
joxwi
Thanks for your advice! Much appreciated.

------
runningmike
Learn good programming. Set your goal. What do you want to learn and why?
Language choice is of less importance. Front end and backend is a strange to
split programming tasks. Programming means you understand and can do
everything..

~~~
joxwi
Thanks for your advice!

